# Rhinestone Stickers



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

How do we make Rhinestone stickers?
Like to make a design and stick it to a laptop, phone, mirror, etc. Things that can't be heated.
Do you use the same stuff that you use to make car window decals? Just make in sheet form?

Thanks
Judi


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes same stuff. You can check out the rhinestone world. Matt can get you started.


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

This is where i get mine. 

http://sepsgraphics.com/site/Rhinestone_Decal_Supplies.html

It comes in a roll, and you press the rhinestones on to this material just like you would a shirt. Then the backing removes to reveal the sticky side just like a typical sticker.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

I thought it was the same stuff. Thanks all. So appreciate this forum.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

That's real pricey stuff from seps. (more then *double* the price of what I can grab a 12"x100' roll of Xpel.)I am not saying its not good stuff or not worth the price. I have not tried this product but I have made car decals with Xpel and I had no UV problems or problems with heat or cold. You could go through the car wash and everything. I had pictures posted here from way back when the old stoners were first trying to figure out together here in the forum how to make them. I have gone through about 40 rolls so far so since I started. I keep trying to get a price break from Xpel but their discounts start at $5 grand a month.(that's like a whole skid) that's my only complaint with them. I think 3m also had some stuff that was usable but it was also pricey. Im still going to suggest Matt.Real nice guy and can get you up and running and all the supplies and training videos you need.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

Leg cramps said:


> That's real pricey stuff from seps. (more then *double* the price of what I can grab a 12"x100' roll of Xpel.)I am not saying its not good stuff or not worth the price. I have not tried this product but I have made car decals with Xpel and I had no UV problems or problems with heat or cold. You could go through the car wash and everything. I had pictures posted here from way back when the old stoners were first trying to figure out together here in the forum how to make them. I have gone through about 40 rolls so far so since I started. I keep trying to get a price break from Xpel but their discounts start at $5 grand a month.(that's like a whole skid) that's my only complaint with them. I think 3m also had some stuff that was usable but it was also pricey. Im still going to suggest Matt.Real nice guy and can get you up and running and all the supplies and training videos you need.



Can you tell me what the Xpel stuff is called? I see they have numerous products. Is that the Xpel Ultimate by the foot? Thanks for the help, so appreciate it


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I would call and try to get better pricing first. go to xpel web site, then store, then film by the foot. scroll down to xpel xtreme and select your width. I get 12" rolls. They have it listed at $8.93 ft.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks Eric!


----------

